

What happened to IOCCC? - vog
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/09/02/25/0147244/Whither-the-19th-IOCCC

======
vog
Does anyone know a bit more about what happened to IOCCC? Their website looks
like a sad tombstone of yet another great project from the past that died
before it could be handed over to some more enthusiastic people.

